

Show HN: chalkflow.com - Version control for design - zworv
http://chalkflow.com/

======
nwh
"This demo only works in Google Chrome"

That's an instant bounce for me, and probably quite a large portion of their
audience. With no idea what the product does, I've no reason to bookmark this
for later.

~~~
zworv
Thanks for the feedback. We've added a slideshow so that visitors without
Chrome can at least get an idea of what we're doing:
<http://chalkflow.com/slideshow>

